# Best option for young teens/pre teens



## j_seph (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking at doing something that would involve a couple teens or maybe even pre teens that would involve offshore and lots of fishing action and potentially some trophy sized fish as well. I know absolutely nothing about offshore can y'all give some advise please?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 1, 2017)

j_seph said:


> Looking at doing something that would involve a couple teens or maybe even pre teens that would involve offshore and lots of fishing action and potentially some trophy sized fish as well. I know absolutely nothing about offshore can y'all give some advise please?



Seph, it has been a long time since I took my young sons off shore. My only advice is to take some of those seasick prevention pills. Nothing can ruin a trip quicker than getting sick.


----------



## shootemall (Jun 2, 2017)

I'm a similar boat as you, i know nothing about salt water fishing. I bought children's Dramamine, and I'm taking them on  "party boat" it's about $60 per person, which makes it the most affordable option, it's a larger boat, which i think will help with my land- loving self who easily gets sea sick. I figure if this is a good experience, we'll look into a private charter in the future. Good luck!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 2, 2017)

The party boat will be a good bet I think. They keep you on fish and it isn't as rocky if it's rough seas. With the regulations presently you won't get to keep much offshore besides the smaller reef fish they target. Middle grounds are where your trophy fish are and not really what I would take beginners. They'll have their arms snatched off by a huge AJ or grouper.


----------

